# Spa Bath Puff



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I've made these for several years. Love that they can go in the washer AND the dryer, unlike the nylon ones purchased in the store.

Enjoy!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It looks so cute and I bet it works nice too. Merry Christmas.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you...will be having a go at one of those! x


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you use cotton yarn too? Was wondering about totally synthetic yarns...like ribbon yarns, or glitzy ones, or...


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

these look like next year's gifts. Thank you. What weight is the cotton yarn?


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I will definitely be making some of these for next year. Maybe if I start in Jan., I will be done by Christmas 2012


----------



## darlene Groves (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank You I will try this pattern. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

How cool!!! Yep, this definitely goes on the project list....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I just bought a new mesh bath scrubee at Walmart, It is the size of a baby's fist and cost $2. I tried it last night. $2 down the drain. I will definetly be making this today. Edith Merry CHRISTmas and happy new year to all.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

This is something I have seen alot and want to try making one for myself. 
I Think I saw a topic on here several months back about using 100% cotton so that it will be absorbant and can stand up to not only the use in the shower, but the washer as well.
Please advise us on what you used and it the above is correct.
Thanks for sharing this pattern.
Bobbie


----------



## loretolady (Jun 18, 2011)

can you please send me the pattern?

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you. Stocking stuffers for next Christmas!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't get the download. Can you post it please?

I'd love to make these!

Thanks,


----------



## loretolady (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you,but the download won't download.Could you post it please.......Thank you


----------



## olivebell (Mar 29, 2011)

This looks like it might be a great item. I can't download it either. Please post it for us.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

These are so cute. Would be great gifts. Do you know of a knit pattern? I don't crochet.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmmm Think I'm a gonna haft ta have one of dees. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmmm Think I'm a gonna haft ta have one of dees. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have this pattern and LOVE IT....thanks for the download and reminder.



texicanwife said:


> I've made these for several years. Love that they can go in the washer AND the dryer, unlike the nylon ones purchased in the store.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

I just tried the download and didn't have any problems, but for those who did... here is the pattern:

Materials: 
Crochet hook size I/9 - 5.50mm 
2 oz. of cotton yarn

Instructins:

To begin, ch 10 and join with a sl st to first ch to form a ring.

Rnd 1: sc in ring, [ch 5, sc in ring] 40x, ch 30, sc in ring.

Rnd 2: sl st into first ch 5 loop, ch 4 (counts as first dc and ch 1), [dc, ch 1] 7x in same loop, [dc, ch 1] 8x in each loop around, sl st in each ch of the ch 30 (this forms the hanging loop), join with a sl st to the 3rd ch of the beginning ch 4.

Rnd 3: sc in the first ch 1 space, [ch 2, sc in the next ch 1 space] repeat around, join with a sl st to the first sc. Fasten off. Weave in ends.

That's it!

I've used several mediums for this: 100% cotton, even worsted weight! I even used strips of tulle once! But my favorite is the cotton. It allows for hot water in the wash and high heat in the dryer. I simply drop these in the wash with my towels and wash cloths. I usually put them in a mesh lingerie bag fo the laundry, but have washed them loose as well. They hold up remarkably well. [I have a couple that are going on 4 years old now! Still look good!]


----------



## 6403mary (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't dwnload...Hw d I get a pattern??? Mary C.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

See the pattern just posted in the reply.
Texicanwife


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't crochet does anyone know if there is a knitted pattern for these..


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

texicanwife said:


> I've made these for several years. Love that they can go in the washer AND the dryer, unlike the nylon ones purchased in the store.
> 
> Enjoy!


Just have to say this is the greatest pattern I could recieve to get a couple of late gifts down


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait to try it, those nylon ones can be so scratchy, this should be great. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just finished mine...pattern is awesome...Texicanwife.

Thanks so much for sharing...
I did tweek it a bit...I made handle before crocheting the 40 loops...worked out best for me.

Took about 5ish hours maybe.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Just finished mine...pattern is awesome...Texicanwife.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing...
> I did tweek it a bit...I made handle before crocheting the 40 loops...worked out best for me.
> ...


Thank you for your lovely pattern, made two in a couple hours


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Just finished mine...pattern is awesome...Texicanwife.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing...
> I did tweek it a bit...I made handle before crocheting the 40 loops...worked out best for me.
> ...


Thank you for your lovely pattern, made two in a couple hours


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty pretty...

I am fairly slow crocheting and knitting these days as my hands are so painful with arthritis...
So I am a happy camper I got one made lol...
Also cotton has NO give and that alone even when I knit slows me down a bit and pains my hands...so I just plug along taking breaks when I need to... lol
When I was younger over 50 yrs ago..I could whip out an afghan in a day or so...those days are in the past I fear.

Also ...double posts happen to all of us...when it does...just go into one...edit and delete all the information...I just type in double post....I think Admin will delete them eventually.



mrssonsew said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished mine...pattern is awesome...Texicanwife.
> ...


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Pretty pretty...
> 
> I am fairly slow crocheting and knitting these days as my hands are so painful with arthritis...
> So I am a happy camper I got one made lol...
> ...


oh so sorry didn't know but I didn't mean to upset anyone I was just so excited that I got two more presents done in no time. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No no ...not upset at all...just saying hon.
You should be excited....yours are beautifully done.

Hugs,

Camilla



mrssonsew said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty pretty...
> ...


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

for those of you who made these - did the cotton absorb the soap/body wash? Someone mentioned in today's KP that theirs didn't. Before I make them, I'd like to know if you had any problems with absorption of product.

thanks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Fabiana...I know the virtues and absorbancy of wool...they are amazing..having said that ...I find cotton is the MOST absorbant of all natural fibers just short of a sponge...however I do find you need to wash them FIRST..as there is a little sizing or some addative to soften the cotton...then they are most absorbent.
Hope that helps a bit.

Camilla



fabiana said:


> for those of you who made these - did the cotton absorb the soap/body wash? Someone mentioned in today's KP that theirs didn't. Before I make them, I'd like to know if you had any problems with absorption of product.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## babyzydeco (Dec 27, 2011)

The download worked for me - Thank God I have an apple♡ 

I have made several of these over the years. They take a little longer than I initially expected but the results are worth it. And together with a basket full of bath gels and lotions they make a great gift! Materials: Crochet hook size I/9 - 5.50mm 2 oz. of cotton yarn To begin, ch 10 and join with a sl st to first ch to form a ring. Rnd 1: sc in ring, [ch 5, sc in ring] 40x, ch 30, sc in ring. Rnd 2: sl st into first ch 5 loop, ch 4 (counts as first dc and ch 1), [dc, ch 1] 7x in same loop, [dc, ch 1] 8x in each loop around, sl st in each ch of the ch 30 (this forms the hanging loop), join with a sl st to the 3rd ch of the beginning ch 4. Rnd 3: sc in the first ch 1 space, [ch 2, sc in the next ch 1 space] repeat around, join with a sl st to the first sc. Fasten off. Weave in ends.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

babyzydeco said:


> The download worked for me - Thank God I have an apple♡
> 
> I have made several of these over the years. They take a little longer than I initially expected but the results are worth it. And together with a basket full of bath gels and lotions they make a great gift! Materials: Crochet hook size I/9 - 5.50mm 2 oz. of cotton yarn To begin, ch 10 and join with a sl st to first ch to form a ring. Rnd 1: sc in ring, [ch 5, sc in ring] 40x, ch 30, sc in ring. Rnd 2: sl st into first ch 5 loop, ch 4 (counts as first dc and ch 1), [dc, ch 1] 7x in same loop, [dc, ch 1] 8x in each loop around, sl st in each ch of the ch 30 (this forms the hanging loop), join with a sl st to the 3rd ch of the beginning ch 4. Rnd 3: sc in the first ch 1 space, [ch 2, sc in the next ch 1 space] repeat around, join with a sl st to the first sc. Fasten off. Weave in ends.


I crochet also and I'm trying to picture myself putting all those stitches into a ring!

Is this another spa bath puff or something else? Maybe if you could provide a picture?

thanks - I've saved it as a Word doc for my list of gifts for next year. I have 7 Gds and need projects like this as gifts.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

fabiana said:


> babyzydeco said:
> 
> 
> > The download worked for me - Thank God I have an apple♡
> ...


yes this is an excellent pattern and look on page 1 for the pic


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

How do I knit one? I can't crochet!!!!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to knit one? I, too, would like pattern for knit one. ThanX


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes
Www.raverly.com/pattern/library/ez-shower-puff
Justastringandsticks.blogspot.com/2011/06/shower-poof.htm


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

texicanwife said:


> I've made these for several years. Love that they can go in the washer AND the dryer, unlike the nylon ones purchased in the store.
> 
> Enjoy!


Beautiful. Do you know if I can find a knitting pattern as i do not crochet. thanks.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

At the web site about. It on raverly.com


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Grannylynn said:


> At the web site about. It on raverly.com


Thank you will look up.
z


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Z I have decided to make mine about 5 to 6 inches wide and 225 stitches long and I'm going to make a running stitch through the center of it to make the puff. I'm using size 11 needles and using nylon and acrylic crochet thread together. I'm going to keep knitting until it reaches 5 to 6 inches. I don't want a small puff.

Good luck on your puff
Lynn


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Z did you find the web site address?


----------



## KIMMER62 (Aug 24, 2013)

What a wonderful idea. You are right the nylon ones get gross then you have to toss them... I can not wait to make a few myself.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Grannylynn said:


> Z I have decided to make mine about 5 to 6 inches wide and 225 stitches long and I'm going to make a running stitch through the center of it to make the puff. I'm using size 11 needles and using nylon and acrylic crochet thread together. I'm going to keep knitting until it reaches 5 to 6 inches. I don't want a small puff.
> 
> Good luck on your puff
> Lynn


Not yet. Busy with family, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Ljr19 (Aug 25, 2013)

May I download and save this pattern to my computer.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

I don see why you can't


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I've just found this. Thankyou. I will be making them for this Christmas. 
Loraine.:thumbup:


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Please let me know how things turn out. Your welcome. I had to put my down for a bit. I got sick and haven't been able to do much. I will get back at it.


----------



## KIMMER62 (Aug 24, 2013)

What a great idea. I am always replacing my nylon scrubs. I will have to try this.


----------



## Suzyq2249 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going to try this with cotton yarn. I will let you know.


----------



## Grannylynn (Oct 11, 2012)

Suzyq with cotton yarn it'll take a long time to dry and I think it'll start to mildew and stink because it is in a ball form. I hope you know what I'm trying to say


----------



## Ljr19 (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't download. Is it free or is there a price?


----------



## duffer250 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you can not download, check on page 3. Someone has posted the pattern. I made and used this puff about 4 days ago and it is still not dry! :sm16:


----------



## EloiseW49 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

